# My Obsession



## Phragper (Oct 11, 2020)

well here goes
Phrag Demetria
Phrag Grande
Phrag la Vingtaine
Phrag Acker’s Comet
Phrag Lucky Girl
Phrag Fischeri X self
Phrag Audrey
Phrag red Head
Phrag Cape Sunset
Phrag Shimmer
Phrag Sorcerers Apprentice
Phrag Noirmont
Phrag Mem Dick Clements
Phrag Calurum
Phrag super Sun
Phrag Jason Fischer
Phrag Red Sky
Phrag Emma Lommen
Phrag Acker’s Star
Phrag Rosy Charm
Phrag Frank Smith
Phrag Professor Braem
Phrag Bel Houge Point
Phrag Acker’s Berry
Phrag Greta Twee
Phrag Elizabeth March
Phrag Woosen Rosenglanz
Phrag Ecuagenera Dream
Phrag Fritz Schomburg
Phrag Lucy Robbins
Phrag caudatum
Phrag Cherry Run
Phrag Horse Heaven
Phrag Casselman River
Phrag sedenii
Phrag Manzur la Alda flavum x lindleyanum
Phrag Summer sun
Phrag Fall River “Purple Passion” x Phrag kovachii “Peruvian Love”
Phrag Mem Estelle Getty
Phrag Susan Kulhavi
Phrag West Fork
Phrag Assendorf Rose
countless others whose tags have faded

Paph wardii
Paph DePerle
Paph Satin Smoke
Paph Molly Ott
Paph henryanum
Paph spicerianum
Paph Love Puppet
Paph Meda Ballard
Paph Honey
Paph Vanguard
Paph charlesworthii
Paph moquettianum
Paph Pinocchio
Paph gratrixianum
Paph Clouds Pink Parfait
Paph sanderianum 
Paph niveum
Paph Carolyn Butcher
Paph Sequin
others with faded tags
50+ cymbidiums
approx 125 + catts
dendrobiums
oncidiums
epidendruns
angraecum eburneum var longicalcar
some maxillarias
some encyclias
some phals
some ferns
some Christmas cactus
and others with faded tags

Have been fortunate to have them especially now as we are all faced with what is going on in the world They do keep me busy along with yard work, 3 cats, husband and texting friends HAPPY ORCHIDS EVERYBODY


----------



## musa (Oct 11, 2020)

Wellcome to ST from Austria!
Great collection you have!


----------



## abax (Oct 11, 2020)

Lovely distraction you have there. My greenhouse is saving my sanity
and I'm sooo grateful. Welcome to ST from KY.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 12, 2020)

Huge collection! Welcome


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 12, 2020)

Great collection!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2020)

Nice. Although only 2 Catts, I have about twice as many. I don't think that's obsessive at all.


----------



## blondie (Oct 13, 2020)

That's a a fantastic collection


----------

